# fluxbox und alt+*  - tastatur liefert *beep*

## Qubax

grias eich ole mitanont

i hun do a kloans problem

habe gerade fluxbox gemergt, starte den xterm so zum ausprobieren, merge gleich weiter, mach einen zweiten terminal auf, ... will also irgendwann wie gewohnt mit alt+tab den terminal wechseln, und was passiert -> ich bekomme in der kommandozeile ein gepunktetes viereck

ähnlich: will dann das gesamte fenster wechseln -> alt+F2, bin dabei in einem bereiten terminal -> R + *beep*, bei alt+F3 -> S+*beep*, bei alt+F4 -> T + "beep", bei alt + F5 -> ~3, selbiges bei F6-8, weiter hab ich jetzt noch nicht probiert, bringt auch glaube ich keine weitere erkentnisse

hat irgendjemand so etwas ähnliches gehabt und kann mir helfen?

wa echt narrisch nett von enk

habe ein logitech internet keyboard, steht als solches in der XF86config, mit layout de und nodeadkeys

liegt es eventuell an irgendwelchen einstellungen für die tastatur die in ? gesteckt sind. weis jetzt gerade nicht genau wo, abr irgendetwas in der richtung wurde mit xf86cfg erstellt

ansonsten geht alles, habe die tastatur schon mit xv ausgetestet und hat stehts braf die richtigen tasten geliefert

donkschian fias lesn von dem longen text

pfiateich

----------

## Qubax

fia den wos es interessiert

ma sollt holt dechtasch in ~./fluxbox/keys a es zuig einischreibn weils nit do isch

pfiateich

----------

